# Indian Army in Kashmir fighting people shouting ‘go back Indian dogs’ slogan



## Areesh

> Anantnag (Jammu and Kashmir), July 12: "*Go back Indian dogs, Go back Indian dogs... In front of our establishment people are shouting," * says Raghu G C, Engineer, Boarder Road Organisation who was a month back deputed by the Indian Army to currently conflict-ridden Jammu and Kashmir.
> 
> 
> The saffron party (BJP) that stepped into the legislative assembly seems forgotten the long history of people-army conflict in the region. Or thought of found a way of dealing the problem to make separatists declare "we are integral part of India." As assembly elections in the valley signalled the 'Modi wave'.
> 
> 
> *Two houses of Kashmiri Pundits have been torched. And this is after eight years. In no clashes this was happened after 2008. *The encounter of Hizbul Mujahideen commander, Burhan Wani who is social media savvy and poster boy of Kashmir broke this brief eight years of history.
> 
> 
> *After 36 hours, BSNL network is functioning in the valley.* After the government found there was no let-up in the spiralling of the violence, mobile services were stopped. However after 36 hours of the stoppage BSNL is operating for communication.
> 
> The OneIndia spoke to a BSLN user, Raghu and Engineer working for Indian Army, to put out the perceptive of army man before the readers outside Jammu and Kashmir. From past 36 hours he remained out of touch with his family. "*People are staging demonstration infront of our army quarters,*" said Raghu who is seeing this phenomenan with his new eye as he started working in the state recently.
> 
> Raghu, whose residing establishment is just 4 KMs away from popular Jawaharlal tunnel; wondered why Kashmiri people are shouting a slogan * 'go back Indian dogs'* and treating Indian army men as foreigners. He ironically laughed before making a statement* "protesters consider Indian army as outsiders and not one among them."*
> 
> 
> Raghu further speaking said Wani was killed at Bumdoora village of Kokernag which is also close to his resting base. "It is said that while Wani was returning from a mosque offering prayers he was killed. His visit to the mosque was the information gathered by Intelligence Bureau, is what believed among the mass here," Raghu added.
> 
> 
> Brother of Wani too was killed in a same manner by the army while Wani was 15 and this led him to join Hizbul Mujahideen. When asked has army was not meticulous in dealing with Wani's case and caused violence, Raghu opined "you talk about civilians killed by the paramilitary but why there is no debate on duty men killed by separatists?" Raghu questioned.



http://www.oneindia.com/india/india...ple-shouting-go-back-indian-dogs-2150481.html

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## dray

No matter how much these guys shout, they are not getting their 'mini Islamic Khilafat' in Kashmir.

Reactions: Like Like:
8


----------



## haviZsultan

I hope Kashmiris gain their freedom along with all others who want it. The Azad Kashmiris, I have witnessed stand strongly beside Pakistan while the majority of those in IOK stand for independence. 60+ years could not bring them over to the indian cause. This should be considered a major failure by India.

Reactions: Like Like:
15


----------



## Sipahi

haviZsultan said:


> I hope Kashmiris gain their freedom along with all others who want it. The Azad Kashmiris, I have witnessed stand strongly beside Pakistan while the majority of those in IOK stand for independence. 60+ years could not bring them over to the indian cause. This should be considered a major failure by India.



They are failed brutally even kids through stone on their army.


----------



## haviZsultan

Sipahi said:


> They are failed brutally even kids through stone on their army.


They have not just failed Kashmiri muslims. I remember when innocents were arrested in Lucknow on trumped up and otherwise false charges of terrorism there were mass protests in Lucknow. Some of the youth including people I know burned Indian flags. 

The enigma of Pakistani governance has been why so many disaffected youth have not been used in wars with India. Instead when they came for help or sanctuary after some of their family members were killed were turned away. We were however lucky because we got Pakistani citizenship, including for my mother and father. Regardless India is not a state for muslims at all.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Sipahi

haviZsultan said:


> They have not just failed Kashmiri muslims. I remember when innocents were arrested in Lucknow on trumped up and otherwise false charges of terrorism there were mass protests in Lucknow. Some of the youth including people I know burned Indian flags.
> 
> The enigma of Pakistani governance has been why so many disaffected youth have not been used in wars with India. Instead when they came for help or sanctuary after some of their family members were killed were turned away. We were however lucky because we got Pakistani citizenship, including for my mother and father. Regardless India is not a state for muslims at all.



*I couldn’t agree more*


----------



## T90TankGuy

@Areesh did you not agree with me in another thread that Pakistanis should not interfere in other countries business? after all you do not represent the people concerned.


----------



## Pakistani E

Indian democracy requires half a million occupying troops to reinforce the "freedom of choice" of the people of Jammu and Kashmir.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Pomegranate

*Indian Army in Kashmir fighting people shouting ‘go back Indian dogs’ slogan* 






Anantnag (Jammu and Kashmir), July 12: "Go back Indian dogs, Go back Indian dogs... In front of our establishment people are shouting," says Raghu G C, Engineer, Boarder Road Organisation who was a month back deputed by the Indian Army to currently conflict-ridden Jammu and Kashmir. The saffron party (BJP) that stepped into the legislative assembly seems forgotten the long history of people-army conflict in the region. Or thought of found a way of dealing the problem to make separatists declare "we are integral part of India." As assembly elections in the valley signalled the 'Modi wave'. Two houses of Kashmiri Pundits have been torched. And this is after eight years. In no clashes this was happened after 2008. The encounter of Hizbul Mujahideen commander, Burhan Wani who is social media savvy and poster boy of Kashmir broke this brief eight years of history. 

Both the BJP and the PDP (People' democratic Party) are in a worry on taking control of situation as civilians have took to streets fighting the Indian Army. Indefinite curfew has been imposed in many parts of the Kashmir. After 36 hours, BSNL network is functioning in the valley. After the government found there was no let-up in the spiralling of the violence, mobile services were stopped. However after 36 hours of the stoppage BSNL is operating for communication. The OneIndia spoke to a BSLN user, Raghu and Engineer working for Indian Army, to put out the perceptive of army man before the readers outside Jammu and Kashmir.

From past 36 hours he remained out of touch with his family. "People are staging demonstration infront of our army quarters," said Raghu who is seeing this phenomenan with his new eye as he started working in the state recently. Raghu, whose residing establishment is just 4 KMs away from popular Jawaharlal tunnel; wondered why Kashmiri people are shouting a slogan 'go back Indian dogs' and treating Indian army men as foreigners. He ironically laughed before making a statement "protesters consider Indian army as outsiders and not one among them." Raghu further speaking said Wani was killed at Bumdoora village of Kokernag which is also close to his resting base. "It is said that while Wani was returning from a mosque offering prayers he was killed. 

His visit to the mosque was the information gathered by Intelligence Bureau, is what believed among the mass here," Raghu added. Brother of Wani too was killed in a same manner by the army while Wani was 15 and this led him to join Hizbul Mujahideen. When asked has army was not meticulous in dealing with Wani's case and caused violence, Raghu opined "you talk about civilians killed by the paramilitary but why there is no debate on duty men killed by separatists?" Raghu questioned. OneIndia News

Read more at: http://www.oneindia.com/india/indian...s-2150481.html

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Tipu7

This is not first time they are saying this .................

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## Pomegranate

Tipu7 said:


> This is not first time they are saying this .................
> 
> 
> View attachment 317199
> View attachment 317200​

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Stephen Cohen

Who CARES ? 

They can say anything ; Indian Constitution gives right of free speech 

But if they throw stones they will be SHOT dead

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## baajey

Seeing the interest of the Indian and the Pak govts to keep the kashmir situation burning, i daresay the kashmiris' wish are not going to get fulfilled anytime soon.


----------



## Tipu7

Stephen Cohen said:


> But if they throw stones they will be SHOT dead


Does Indian constitution also allow this?

And you always throw stones at dogs, if they call you people dogs & throwing stones so let be it. It happen in entire World ......

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## T90TankGuy

When will Pakistan realise? there is zero chance of kashmir coming to them . India will never allow it !!!
You guys cant take it by force , all you can do is support these militants who usually end up dead . 

face reality , no matter the protests , no matter how many people die , no govt will ever let Kashmir go . its political suicide .
Today India is in a position where they can sustain any militancy without too much of problem. Also India is huge , what happens in kashmir is not going to affect the other states in the least . Thereby its effects are not felt any where else in India. 
I know people here feel some sort of breakthrough has happened with they guy death , fact is that all will be back to normal in a month or so .

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## HariPrasad

Few ISI paid agents are shouting. Nab them Kashmir will be n peace once again.


----------



## Windjammer

HariPrasad said:


> Few ISI paid agents are shouting. Nab them Kashmir will be n peace once again.


Yup, even those stones being pelted have ''Made in Pakistan'' stamped on them.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Tipu7

Meanwhile at Burhan Shaheed house people are gathering to show their love for him.







And yeah, of course Flag of Pakistan

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Areesh

jbgt90 said:


> @Areesh did you not agree with me in another thread that Pakistanis should not interfere in other countries business? after all you do not represent the people concerned.



True I still say the same.

As for Kashmir. It is a disputed territory and not internal matter of India. We are a party to this dispute so we can comment and talk about Kashmir as much we want to.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## T90TankGuy

Areesh said:


> True I still say the same.
> 
> As for Kashmir. It is a disputed territory and not internal matter of India. We are a party to this dispute so we can comment and talk about Kashmir as much we want to.


Going by your definition we then too have a say in "azad kashmir".
Areesh do you honestly believe that kashmir will ever come to you guys?


----------



## Areesh

jbgt90 said:


> Going by your definition we then too have a say in "azad kashmir".
> Areesh do you honestly believe that kashmir will ever come to you guys?



You can have your say in AJK. The thing is you don't find any support for yourself in AJK is one reason you don't say much about it.

And yes completely believe that Kashmir would see its independence. Unless you somehow win hearts of Kashmiri people which doesn't seem to happen anyways. Kashmir with India was an illogical idea in the first place.


----------



## Sheikh Rauf

indian are crying with pain but cant shout or cry out loud... its a shame to see written INDIAN DOGS on wall where they are existing i would want india to stay this way for another 100 years cuz its taking india no where.. they money energy resourses people are all getting waisted it what els Pakistan wants.. when we dont even have to spend a single dollar.. people dont want their existance...
their animals have to go back to cage.. we have their monkey and kashmiries have dogs..


----------

